# Backing Down Draw Weight on Hoyt Viper Tec



## perotehunter (Feb 3, 2010)

I bummed up my shoulder and want to really lower the draw weight on my Hoyt ViperTec with the XT 1000 limbs - 70 lbs optimal max.

I had read on the Hoyt site that you could back it out ten full turns at the most, so I dropped mine somewhere in the neighborhood of 6-7 turns. 

I took my bow into the local shop to have a peep adjusted and stuck it on his scale, it registered around 56 pounds, which felt great, but they guy said that you should never go down any more than 3-4 full turns. So we maxed it out, it pulled 67 on his scale, then backed it down to 60 lbs on his scale, about 2.5 turns. 

After that convoluted explanation, my question is, can I safely back it down any/much lower to drop the draw weight. After reading a bunch of threads I see that twists in my cables could definitely account for the 67 lb max rather than 70 lbs.

Great forums, I'm a newbie and starting to learn how to do some of my own work - Thanks -


----------



## bassman409 (Jul 19, 2006)

I think what the dealer was unsucessfully trying to say was: You will get less performance and more noise and vibration from your bow if you drop the draw weight more than 10# from the max rated 70#. You can back the bolts out like the manual says but that is usually for pressing the bow, not for shooting.


----------



## perotehunter (Feb 3, 2010)

So it would be better to just purchase a new bow with 60 lb limbs to accommodate my new desire for a lower draw weight, rather than take this one below 60? I don't want to do anything to damage the bow -


----------



## bassman409 (Jul 19, 2006)

If you get a new bow and set it around 55# it will be more than enough Energy to shoot any deer or that type of hunting.


----------

